# My moss collection



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

I love to collect mosses and want to share a my moss collection.
For sometime now I'm learning abt.the diff.conditions diff.moss thrive.
I keep the mosses in low as well as high tech tanks, diff.light,water and ferts i.e.diff. conditons and check the growth.
I have a few others like christmas,flame, fissidens fontanus, mini taiwan moss/mini java moss, etc but did not add their pictures may be later on.

https://picasaweb.google.com/113229...&authkey=Gv1sRgCOW1mcPKyuncXg&feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/113229...&authkey=Gv1sRgCKPk87P99cfKZA&feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/18YUCNfMwuz9PCzZdyWO6PojXA7M3M25xtO3MIBpV4Y?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/HMa2tL6O-O5qXnLs6EldaPojXA7M3M25xtO3MIBpV4Y?feat=directlink


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Are you looking to sell some? I am in kingston and willing to spend a couple bucks to have some mailed to me.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

pyrrolin said:


> Are you looking to sell some? I am in kingston and willing to spend a couple bucks to have some mailed to me.


Not selling just sharing. 
I do not live in yr country so sorry I cannot post without proper health certificates which are very expensive.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your enthusiasm

for moss. Several of us in this forum. Have 10 types myself lol. Its so versatile even Java moss in a fry tank just let it grow where it wants, or fancy types to lend to a nice scape as a wall, on rocks & wood. Gotta like it!

I have (in small amounts)
Marino Moss Balls
Java
Flame
Taiwan
Weeping
Coral
Pearl
Mini-pearl
Fissidens fontanus 
and a rare one


----------

